# IASCA Western US Regionals Oct. 24th in Riverside, Ca



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Because of the huge amount of interest in SQ IASCA has decided to hold a Western US Regional event. The show will be held at Audio Shoppe in Riverside Ca.

Registration will be from 8am-10am. The registration Fee will be $80.00 for one class and $140 for two classes. Because this is a Regional event PEOPLE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO REGISTER LATE. I have been very lenient with late registrations this year and I know you guys are used to this, but for this event, I will not be making any exceptions. This is a money event and we need to adhere strictly to the rules. So BE ON TIME please.

We are starting judging early because there will be a lot of cars there and I know noone wants to be there until 8pm.

If you would like to pre-register you can do so by emailing me at [email protected]. I will send payment instructions, and a confirmation email once I have received payment.

We are holding the Competitor meeting at 10;00 am. Judging will start immediately following the meeting. We will be using judging lanes. Once your car is in the lanes it is considered ready to compete.

There will be 4 judges at the event. Two of the judges will be from the west and two will be from the east.

YOU DO NOT NEED ANY AMOUNT OF POINTS TO ATTEND REGIONALS. Finishing in the top 3 in any class at regionals will automatically qualify you for a spot at finals regardless of how many points you have.

Winners of FIRST PLACE at regionals in each class will split the Prize money pot. They will also be crowned West Coast Champion and will have an opportunity to be the US champion.

The prize money pot will consist of the following:


The gate fees from the event minus expenses
Money contributed by manufacturers
Money contributed from other sponsors

The prize pot will be spilt evenly between all the 1st place finishers. As we get closer to the event and I have a better idea of the exact amount, I will be posting here to keep you up to date as to what the pot is at.

WEST COAST COMPETITORS- IASCA is standign up and takign notice of us for the first time in a long time. It is imperative that we show up in force with some badass cars and make a good showing to let the organization know we are here and we are serious about competing.

I have been pushing hard to get finals moved to a more central location that will not preclude us from attending. If we SHOW UP and compete here it will make my fight alot easier. Finals this year have already been scheduled in Florida and because of commitments/deposits it will stay there this year, but my aim is to make Regionals so big that they are forced to take notice of us and move it to somewhere central, such as Oklahoma.

If anyone needs any kind of help especially on the INSTALLATION scoring please feel free to contact me. I will be happy to answer any questions you have an even meet up with you to help you to be prepared. Remember we will be going "by the book" here. 

This means:

Make sure you have pictures of EVERYTHING that is hidden (wiring, head unit mounting, speaker terminations, firewall penetration, deadening, box/enclosure construction, hidden components, etc.)

Make an upgrade list that you will hand to the judge at the end of your presentation (as per the rulebook) I WILL HELP YOU PUT THIS TOGETHER if you contact me. Upgrade scoring is a very important part of winning in the SQi classes. I will probably make a separate post specifically about upgrades.

Practice your presentation. make sure it is thorough and covers all the aspects of your system. make sure you cover eash area(engine compartment, interior, trunk/hatch area) Make sure you use as much of the alloted time as you can without going over. Going over is a good way to lose points.

TALK TO PEOPLE. I will help ANYONE who contacts me to make sure they have a thorough understanding of the rules. Most of the judges and many of the seasoned competitors also have good info for you. If you didn't do the installation make sure to talk to your installer so you thoroughly understand your system.

-Todd Woodworth
IASCA West Coast Director
[email protected]
(909) 816-2640


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Todd, good job in getting this done.

Question, I thought originally when you started this years competitions, you asked competitors to pitch in $10 extra one time for a money pool, and these competitors would split the pot up based on where they place. Please elaborate what happened to that idea, and where that money that was originally given to you is now going?

thanks mang! 

Jim


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

BigRed said:


> Todd, good job in getting this done.
> 
> Question, I thought originally when you started this years competitions, you asked competitors to pitch in $10 extra one time for a money pool, and these competitors would split the pot up based on where they place. Please elaborate what happened to that idea, and where that money that was originally given to you is now going?
> 
> ...


Those $10 we paid will be used to buy PPV for UFC 104 at Audioshoppe!!:laugh:
I think there were only 3 - 4 competitor paid  So that was canceled, i think..


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

As he said, only 4 people signed up so I refunded the $$. The money I was going to give out for the series will be given out at regionals.


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

Todd Good Job! I remember the early days when IASCA Finals were held in phoenix, The center of the audio universe, rockford fosgate, orion, & Precision power...... Dayum I'm OLD Question.....I'm going to an Event in san francisco Can I have a friend bring my car and compete with it? Co-pilot? Or If i show up First could i be judged and then take off to go Up NORTH?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

It's too bad this costs as much as it does.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Michael,

Every penny of profit on this event will be handed back to the top finishers. So just win.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> Michael,
> 
> Every penny of profit on this event will be handed back to the top finishers. *So just win.*


Todd,


That's easier said than done.  

There's that Big Red Monster. 


You told me once that someone will come along with a $100,000.00 install and kick everyone's A$$. With money on the table who knows what will come in on a trailer.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

One day, somebody will come with coaxials and a prefab box and decimate all...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> One day, somebody will come with coaxials and a prefab box and decimate all...


I heard a Judge say that.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I remember when I started roaming this forum a bit over 2 years ago, the Cali boys always complained that they had no shows.
And now, you have an amazing IASCA presence and even Western Finals.
That's so sweet.
It's up to you guys to keep IASCA interested in the West, so PLEASE dont waste the opportunity.
Best of luck and hope to see the winners in Florida next year. 

J.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

doitor said:


> I remember when I started roaming this forum a bit over 2 years ago, the Cali boys always complained that they had no shows.
> And now, you have an amazing IASCA presence and even Western Finals.
> That's so sweet.
> It's up to you guys to keep IASCA interested in the West, so PLEASE dont waste the opportunity.
> ...


I don't think any of us are complaining; I'm looking forward to getting whooped on. 


Maybe the sun will shine on this old Dog’s A$$.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I don't think any of us are complaining; I'm looking forward to getting whooped on.
> 
> Maybe the sun will shine on this old Dog’s A$$.


I said you guys complained two years ago about not having shows.
The Sun shines for everybody.

J.


----------



## Goindef154 (Apr 26, 2008)

I will definitely be at this.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Todd,

Is there another So. Cal Competition scheduled before Oct. 24th?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I don't think any of us are complaining; I'm looking forward to getting whooped on.
> 
> 
> Maybe the sun will shine on this old Dog’s A$$.


you will get whopped on where the sun don't shine when I'm done!


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I am waiting to hear back from Matt. I am trying to add a show at Image Dynamics on Sept 12th.

I have also added a show at Paradyme Audio Oct 10th up north.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> I am waiting to hear back from Matt. I am trying to add a show at Image Dynamics on Sept 12th.
> 
> I have also added a show at Paradyme Audio Oct 10th up north.


Cool, I would like to see if I can improve my imaging scores before Riverside.


----------



## defro13 (Aug 14, 2009)

this event looks to be a ton of fun


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

defro13 said:


> this event looks to be a ton of fun


We have fun at all of our events.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> I am waiting to hear back from Matt. I am trying to add a show at Image Dynamics on Sept 12th.
> 
> I have also added a show at Paradyme Audio Oct 10th up north.


Todd,


Is there going to be a Sept. 12th show?


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Sept 12th show will be at ID, yes.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Really? Seriously...OKC for Finals? even Tulsa?

West Coast has done a tremendous job for FINALLY hosting shows, it only took...a decade or so.

so just when The West Coast picks up--there is about zero IASCA shows on this side of the Grand Canyon.

I saw Divide up the country in sections and let each remaining car audio org calls dibs

West of the grand canyon IASCA can have

Grand Canyon to Mississippi River can be USACi

entire east coast and south will be MECA, but honestly they are the only people really holding shows, and alot of them, out this way or anywhere,


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Just curious, how many are coming?


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Just curious, how many are coming?


I'm looking forward to it...working on a few tweaks here and there.

Just curious, I signed up and paid Iasca dues 2 months ago. I still don't have a member #, rule book, or sticker. I contacted Iasca and Todd and no response. Any ideas? When competing it is nice to know the rules of the game...


----------



## jbarrs (Sep 21, 2009)

they need to bring it back to phoenix


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

did you sign up with Todd, or Iasca direct? Right now Iasca is a little out of sorts, but if you signed with Todd, he would have given you the sticker and rulebook at least


----------



## tulz43 (May 7, 2009)

I signed up with Todd during Marv's weekend and only recently got my book. (maybe three weeks ago). However UPS managed to crush my binder. So you might have to wait a little longer.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I signed up with Todd. Fortunately, the Iasca website is partially fixed and I was able to download and print most of the rules...igorance is bliss  My to do list just got bigger...


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

trying my best to have my car done to compete in this! Already took the day off work... so I will be there for sure whether the car is done or not.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I _was_ looking forward to be there and compete. However, the luck i've been getting with the Fit started with bad to horrible to not even wanting to work on it anymore  its maybe 50/50 now  

I'll probably be there to support the socal team though


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)




----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

gonna try my hardest to be there for sure. though this motning is turning out to be quite busy, going to be at a car show as part of my magazine editor duties thw weeekend before, and our 5 year anniv the week after. and in between i got two cars include possibly a car out of socal i have to pick up and drop off...aiyaya...

b


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

I for one am coming out of retirement to support todd and to help give Morel a strong presence in California.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

JBishop said:


> I for one am coming out of retirement to support todd and to help give Morel a strong presence in California.


wow, your only 20 miles or so from me.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

unless something drastic happens, i plan to be there to support you todd, and building a few more sq cars so next year, i should have more guys going to comps...if we can get a few more up here in norcal 

b


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Just letting you all know, I just got the trophies . . . they're big. Like . . .really big, so bring trailers for the trophies. 

Also a reminder . . .do not show up late please. We want to get out of there early so we will be starting judging around 10 am!

Best of luck to all you who will be attending.

-Todd


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

Todd,
I have a 2:15 flight from Ontario to San Jose. If i'm there around 9am Can I be judged first so that I can make my flight? Otherwise I'll have to wait for next season.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Shouldn't be a problem to get you judged first.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

JBishop said:


> I for one am coming out of retirement to support todd and to help give Morel a strong presence in California.


Oh my goodness, is this the ol Jim Bishop the 2005 Pro champ? :laugh:
What the hell happened to you, man, long time no see. Damn! 
We're in a LOT of troubles guys!!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

He's in your class Eng  Good luck  lol

The more the merrier, lets make SQC1 60 deep guys


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

BigRed said:


> He's in your class Eng  Good luck  lol
> 
> The more the merrier, lets make SQC1 60 deep guys


I hate people with Jim's.... They all tough SOBs...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

just a quick annoucement, i just went ahead and purchased the iasca pro class world champion car from thailand, it should arrive in port on friday, then i will be driving it right to the comp 











lol jk 

todd, can you make trophies for last place in pro class? so i have some remote chance to taking home some hardware for my long drive down?  lol


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Todd will print you up an award certificate like they do in db drag Bing!  j/k


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

NOOOIIIIIIICCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

lol. the Alpine middle seat single passenger car arrived today. HOLY CRAP is the staging nice. I cant wait until I get the horns and XS69's fired up with the SE amps in this thing. Center seat cars for the win! $62,000 for a promised winner is a deal in my book!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

you told me you paid 52k. damn liar


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

NismoV35 said:


> Todd,
> I have a 2:15 flight from Ontario to San Jose. If i'm there around 9am Can I be judged first so that I can make my flight? Otherwise I'll have to wait for next season.


As far as I know, the first one judged has NEVER won. Is that still true guys?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

you lose aubrey, i told them $62,000.01

woot! center seat here we come!!!


----------



## pdqwrx (Aug 1, 2009)

Can anyone confirm that this is for sure happening?

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes it is happening for sure, I spoke to Todd last week and unless something has changed in the last couple days, the show is going on as planned.


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

pdqwrx said:


> Can anyone confirm that this is for sure happening?
> 
> Thanks
> Scott


Scott,
I Spoke with Todd Saturday morning and he is expecting 30-40 entries.
We have been working long hours to get the Scion ready and it looks like we will make it done there with 2 vehicles. Possibly a Hybrid Audio vehicle.
Are you going to be there?
Vinny


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

It's happening.


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

dual700 said:


> Oh my goodness, is this the ol Jim Bishop the 2005 Pro champ? :laugh:
> What the hell happened to you, man, long time no see. Damn!
> We're in a LOT of troubles guys!!


I have been good Eng just working and I am also a semi pro rc car driver so that keeps me busy. I am looking forward to seeing old faces this weekend my new Morel equiment will be here tomorrow. So if you want to see were Morel and Genesis is going come check out the car.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm so excited, I'm going to show up a full hour earlier than usual!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

This one is on FOR SURE. The Audio Shoppe is no joke either.


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

atsaubrey said:


> This one is on FOR SURE. The Audio Shoppe is no joke either.


 since you live so close to me if you need help with your car let me know I will be more than willing to help. Email to [email protected].


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

yg email oke:


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

This show is going to go on rain or shine?


----------



## tulz43 (May 7, 2009)

JBishop said:


> This show is going to go on rain or shine?


It's southern California.... don't really think rain is in the forecast. Plus I believe it's in doors?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

SQ judging will be indoors but everything else is outdoor.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks like its going to be very nice that day. T-shirt and shorts weather


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Rawdawg, so that means you'll be there 30 minutes before its over . Jim, what kind of rc'n do you do? I did 1/8 offroad semi pro in 05.


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

BigRed said:


> Rawdawg, so that means you'll be there 30 minutes before its over . Jim, what kind of rc'n do you do? I did 1/8 offroad semi pro in 05.


I do on and offroad I am a factory driver for Mugen Seiki.


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Got my new equipment today should be good by the weekend.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

It's so on.

Saturday's weather forecast calls for the best SQ show cali has seen in 15+ years


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Todd... Thanks for organizing this event.
Should be a lot of fun. :beerchug:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

forgot to mention guys, i will be there also offically representing Motormusicmag.com.

i will be doing a story on the event, and taking pics, as well as doing video features on cars and perhaps personal profiles.

just find me at the show 

no kittie porn michael!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> forgot to mention guys, i will be there also offically representing Motormusicmag.com.
> 
> i will be doing a story on the event, and taking pics, as well as doing video features on cars and perhaps personal profiles.
> 
> ...


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

I'll see ya all you audionutz tomorrow!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

veloze said:


> I'll see ya all you audionutz tomorrow!


I heard a rumor that you went Hog wild.


----------



## agb4but (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking forward to introducing myself and meeting you guys tomorrow.
I will be in a white Audi B5 A4.

Joseph


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'm so broke I don't know if I can make it!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll give you $50 for those 3" mids you have, and you can go to the show with a 2 way


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I'll give you $50 for those 3" mids you have, and you can go to the show with a 2 way


That's a very generous offer, but I think I'll pass.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

Good luck everyone!

I have been super busy with work and university : (
My Statistics for Geographers class is driving me crazy : (
Dont have time to play: (



Carlos


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

sr20det510 said:


> Good luck everyone!
> 
> I have been super busy with work and university : (
> My Statistics for Geographers class is driving me crazy : (
> ...


Now I know why we haven't seen you lately.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I had a good time and got some very useful information. 

Congratulations to all the winners; there was a lot of very good sounding cars today. :thumbsup:


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

I for one had a lot of fun. It was encouraging after being retired for four years to come back and see new faces and the same good old comradury. Sorry I couldn't let everyone listen to my car, but I will promise I will make up for it next time. Aubrey that for bring me up to speed on th new way of IASCA's thinking on judging install. See youl all at the next event in 2010.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I had a great time at another great event, at a great location. Thanks Todd again for bringing Iasca back to the West Coast, and pulling off a regional finals. I don't think many of you realize, but some other events across the country did'nt have 25 cars at larger venues for a finals. A great affirmation that the west coast is serious about their sound!!  Good meeting some new faces. there were some awesome cars there yesterday! See you guys soon!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Any photos guys?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Ianaconi said:


> Any photos guys?


I saw a lot of Cameras.


I seriously doubt my mutt is in any of them.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ianaconi said:


> Any photos guys?


Photos? How about results?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

the big red monster dominated....



that is all.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah I only heard about Jim's (BigRed) results.

Anyone has the official results and photos?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> the big red monster dominated....
> 
> 
> 
> that is all.


Aubrey lies he was one point short of taking down the Big Red Beast.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

atsaubrey said:


> the big red monster dominated....
> 
> 
> 
> that is all.





michaelsil1 said:


> Aubrey lies he was one point short of taking down the Big Red Beast.


As aspected  how about the common folks


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

circa40 said:


> As expected  how about the common folks


The regulars did very well; we're learning and improving.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

sqc1:

1. big red
2. big black 
3. little echo

4. vince with the dash rebuilt scion
5. david with his G35

rookie:

1. david 
2. vin
3. mike

ama:

1. big red
2. cant remember the gentleman's name with the honda ridgeline

pro:

1. steve
2. me
3. jim bishop
4. eng senile man

expert:

1. greg
2. vince

dont have the results for the rest of sqc1


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry for the delay, Iwanted to recount all the scoresheets before i did this

Thank to all who came out.

I will be taking the rest of the year off and shows will resume in January.
So tear those cars apart and get em ready for next year. Thanks to all of you who made this last year so sucessful.

Official Results:

Rookie:
David Kismioto-212
Vien Quach-200
Mike Little-198

Amateur:
Jim Becker-474
Dean Chen-296

Pro:
Steve Ciccarello-471
Bing Xu-456
Jim Bishop-403
Eng Soedjono-401

Expert:
Greg Dodd-542
Vince Miranda-534

SQc1:
Jim Becker-249
Aubrey Carter-248
Jim Bishop-246
Vince Miranda-236
David Kismioto-232
Scott Welch-232
Don Gibson-231
Todd Woodworth-230
Michael Silverman-230
Jose Lainez-226
Eng Soedjono-220
Bing Xu-217
Mike Litle-212
Craig Cindrell-209
Vien Quach-197
Michael thompson-187
Dean Chen-187


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Photos!!!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Amateur:
Jim Becker-474
Dean Chen-296

HOLY BEATDOWN Batman!!! Congrats Jim on the double win!!

Also, it's great to see so many familiar names on the list above. Good job to all of you guys! I look forward to seeing you in the lanes next season. 

Zach


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

I missed this by a week... And I was in Riverside for a little while too.
It would been nice to meet some of you, and take a listen as well.
MBNT.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

More amazing, if I am to understand it correctly, Jim Bishop came in third with an Old School 2 seater set-up Toyota Echo with MB's in stock door, MR's in stock dash and Tweets in the A-pillar(?).

We also a had a little conversation concerning car audio fundamentals. Nice guy, that Jim.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll agree Jim is a kewl cat. He gave me some tuning advice before being judged. Guy seems to know his stuff.


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome show everyone! Congrats to all who attended, there were lots of awesome sounding cars out there. 

A special thanks goes out to Todd. As Jim allready alluded to, if it weren't for him, there would most likely be NO SQ representation on the West Coast! Meeting him, Aubrey, and others at CES truly allowed me to realize the joy of actually competing. With sometimes little supprt from IASCA, Todd would still make the trek up to Norcal with his gas guzzling (but bad-a$$ed!) 'Stang, to put on shows, even if they had (very) small turnouts! That's true dedication to expanding this sport, if I ever saw it!

I have learned more than I ever would have hoped, this year and I am looking forward to learning much more, in the coming years! 

I'll see you all in the lanes!:2thumbsup:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Well said Greg! Word is Todd will be purchasing a small trailer to carry an extra tranny for the long treks, if he dumps one again


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Gearhead Greg said:


> Awesome show everyone! Congrats to all who attended, there were lots of awesome sounding cars out there.
> 
> A special thanks goes out to Todd. As Jim allready alluded to, if it weren't for him, there would most likely be NO SQ representation on the West Coast! Meeting him, Aubrey, and others at CES truly allowed me to realize the joy of actually competing. With sometimes little supprt from IASCA, Todd would still make the trek up to Norcal with his gas guzzling (but bad-a$$ed!) 'Stang, to put on shows, even if they had (very) small turnouts! That's true dedication to expanding this sport, if I ever saw it!
> 
> ...


Greg,

It was good to see you and I'm glad that all of us are putting an effort in to learn and improve.


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

> Well said Greg! Word is Todd will be purchasing a small trailer to carry an extra tranny for the long treks, if he dumps one again


Yeah, that's what he gets for supercharging an automatic car (said the guy who still has an OEM auto trans in _his_ supercharged 'Stang!).



> It was good to see you and I'm glad that all of us are putting an effort in to learn and improve.


Same here Mr. Mike. I'm sorry I didn't get to hear the car this time 'round, but I'll be sure to check it out @ the next show. Hopefully your Bit One will decide to play nice!


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

It was an awesome show. I wish I had a chance to listen to a few more cars.

Looking back to the first shows we had I can tell you this. The good cars have gotten much better, and the cars that sounded great back then have gotten phenominal. Judging has gotten much more difficult as you have all stepped it up. Next season will be insane as I already know of a few more cars that will be ready by then.

I gotta get off my butt and get my truck tuned.


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Gearhead Greg said:


> Awesome show everyone! Congrats to all who attended, there were lots of awesome sounding cars out there.
> 
> A special thanks goes out to Todd. As Jim allready alluded to, if it weren't for him, there would most likely be NO SQ representation on the West Coast! Meeting him, Aubrey, and others at CES truly allowed me to realize the joy of actually competing. With sometimes little supprt from IASCA, Todd would still make the trek up to Norcal with his gas guzzling (but bad-a$$ed!) 'Stang, to put on shows, even if they had (very) small turnouts! That's true dedication to expanding this sport, if I ever saw it!
> 
> ...


Congrats Greg!
I told you late in the afternoon not to count yourself out.
You got your ride sounding sweet, Great tuning job. You have been running around all year competing up and down the state and you really deserve this win brother. 
I really didn't expect much knowing we didn't completely finish the install, but I was not going to miss the regionals. Thanks to my guys Paco and Scott. We all put in long hours in the days before the show to finish what we did and I couldn't have done it without them. We put the last screw in the amp cover at 7pm Friday, went home and got ready and packed, let town around 10pm and arrived in Riverside at 5am. Whew! Then we got up at 7 went to the event set up and did our final tune in the parking lot around 8:30. Why do we kill ourselves like this? ....because we can! 
I still love this sport and wouldn't want to do anything else. 
It was my pleasure to meet everyone that I did. It was cool to hang out with cats who have the same passion and love for music and cars as I do. I didn't get a chance to listen to all the cars and meet everyone I wanted to but I am sure we will see all you guys in 2010!

Ditto from me on the thanks to Todd for all the hard work he put in this season. It takes a lot of time and energy to do what he did this year, so Thanks brother!
Have a great holiday this year and C-ya all next season!
Vince
(Scion Guy!)


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks, Vince. To be honest, you could have told me at CES last Jan (or even a few months ago, when I saw it being built!) that I would have a chance of even competing in the same league of a car of that calibur (custom dash, Dynaudio and other high end equipment, built by a specialist shop, etc.), I would've said you're on crack! To say that I've learned a LOT this year, would be an understatement!

I can't wait to hear that car (truck?) again, as well as all the other awesome cars/trucks that I've had the pleasure of experiencing! 

Thanks all, for a wonderful year of competing, and here's to many more!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Good meeting you Greg and Vince!!  Thanks for making the drive....Hope to see you guys this coming season as well.....Hey Vince, any way your guy that was taking pics can shoot me some to my email?


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks, Jim...I see why everyone's talking about the truck! Awesome staging (bass on the hood, baby!)! Thanks for taking the time to demo it for me, even though you were on your way out.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

No problem Greg....I wish we didn't run out of time...I was really looking forward to hearing your car as well as Vince's with the Scion, and Jim Bishops  We will meet again. Thank you for the kind words


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

No prob, dude. I too wish I could've heard Jim B's car, as well as Steve C's (I never got a chance to hear the "post-tune" version of the 6!). I can't wait to see/hear these awesome cars next season!

Take care everyone...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

What a great way to finish the year. If you asked me two years ago if i would ever do anyhting wtih SQ comps again, i would probably have said no. but through the hard work of Todd and some other folks, i have rediscovered my passion for SQ. Though up here in norcal the SQ scene, espeically the SQ comp scene is still pretty small, i am motivated to do everything i can to get more of my customers, present and future, into the sport.

It was great seeing everyone again, i only wish this damn state isnt so huge, that it takes me 5 hours to driving to come to an event like this.  but it was well worth it. I can only imagine how great things will be next year hehe.

Thanks again Todd for doing everything, as i have told you a few times now, i am going to try to help you ou in anyway possible next year here in the bay area.

want to espeically congratulate David on his win...outof all my customers, he was by far the most dedicated, calling and asking about ways to improve his score. and i think his effort was well rewarded, i think hes gotta be one of the guys who attended the most number of comps? showing up both in norcal and socal events. i always have a good chuckle when i remember back, when the car was first built, i suggested going to compete, and David's response was...nah, arent really into that kind of thing 

I heard some awesome sounding cars, cars that put my own to shame  and saw some great install techniques that i hope to learn from and incorporate into my own builds.

lastly, i want to say a HUGE word of thanks to Alan, owner of Audioshoppe, beyond everyhing he has done for us, the fact that he didnt even hesitate when i asked about leaving david's car for the weekend so he can catch his flight, and his wife driving david to the airport...wow...i am just utterly speechless, i WISH we had more people like this in the industry  i wish you nothing but the best!!

see you guys soon in a few more month! 

but some of you socal guys need to make it up to our norcal events othre htan daivid lol (midcal dont count aubrey), as Steve and I have made it down a coupla times each hehe

b


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Where are the photos?


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Watch what you say. Aubrey and I are central cali lol. and we will get you.
Guys have not had that much fun at a show in many years. Look out for the echo in 2010.


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

BigRed said:


> Good meeting you Greg and Vince!!  Thanks for making the drive....Hope to see you guys this coming season as well.....Hey Vince, any way your guy that was taking pics can shoot me some to my email?


Hey Jim, I was a great talking with you Saturday and congrats on the big win. I know the effort it takes to compete all year and all the hard work has paid off my friend. Good job! I will be posting the pics on my website by tomorrow hopefully. I will post a reply on this thread when done!
Congratulations again and I look forward to seeing you out in the lanes next season. Hopefully, I can hear your truck next time I see you.
Peace!
Vince


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

godfathr said:


> Hey Jim, I was a great talking with you Saturday and congrats on the big win. I know the effort it takes to compete all year and all the hard work has paid off my friend. Good job! I will be posting the pics on my website by tomorrow hopefully. I will post a reply on this thread when done!
> Congratulations again and I look forward to seeing you out in the lanes next season. Hopefully, I can hear your truck next time I see you.
> Peace!
> Vince


OK everyone. I stayed up late to get these pics posted. Had to resize every pic and paint over license plates for everyone's protection!
Hope you enjoy!
Vince

Audio - Xperts Gallery


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words Vince, and thank you for hosting the pics on your site!! Very well done. I look forward to seeing you guys next year as well. Nothing like hanging out with other car audio maniacs on a saturday


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

socal ftw!


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Wish I could have made this one (and the others as well)... the timing has been horrible for me for these.

Congrats to all!

(who paid off a judge so Bing actually got a trophy?... Or is he just carrying it to Eng? )


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

godfathr said:


> OK everyone. I stayed up late to get these pics posted. Had to resize every pic and paint over license plates for everyone's protection!
> Hope you enjoy!
> Vince
> 
> Audio - Xperts Gallery


Thanks for the pix, looks like a cool shop.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

dvflyer said:


> Wish I could have made this one (and the others as well)... the timing has been horrible for me for these.
> 
> Congrats to all!
> 
> (who paid off a judge so Bing actually got a trophy?... Or is he just carrying it to Eng? )


crap...now people may question that 300 dollar check i wrote to Aubrey


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah your install score was pretty good wasnt it.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I love the look on Eng's face when Aubrey was ripping thru his trunk and back seat.....priceless!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah jim. that 300 bucks i paid to aubrey wasnt to boost my score, but was for him to give Eng hell when judging! lol

j/k 

are you seeing that in a pic? if so, where is it? i need to save it and taunt eng forever lol

Vince, where did you get the stubby laser pointers? i have been looking for them for a long long time.

b


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> yeah jim. that 300 bucks i paid to aubrey wasnt to boost my score, but was for him to give Eng hell when judging! lol
> 
> j/k
> 
> ...


I bought cheap lasers at Staples, modified the housing and made jigs for the speaker alignment. 

V


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks to all of you folks who supported the events. Thanks to all the shops that opened their doors.

Here are some plans for next year:


First show will be in late January

We will be offering both SQ and SPL at most shows

There will be a judge training in central cal in Late January (date to be announced)

There will be at least one event hosted at a drag strip/race course where people will be able to get out on the track as well.

I will be trying to attach some of the shows to larger "show and shine" type shows

We will have more central cal shows

If you have any suggestions pls email me or call me and let me know.

[email protected]
(909)816-2640


----------



## akbarelamin (Jan 19, 2009)

This was my first experience with attending a SQ sound-off and I must admit, its was very informative, well planned out and I got to hear some killer systems! I'm definitely going to compete in the next event!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

spl..................yummy!!


----------



## C25A1guy (Apr 13, 2012)

Boostedrex said:


> Amateur:
> Jim Becker-474
> Dean Chen-296
> 
> ...


I know I'm bringing up an old thread so please forgive me. I just wanted to see what my score was since I ended up going home early due to exhaustion (I had just flown back in from Taiwan that morning). But yes, holy crap and a half I lost bad, but from a points perspective and that it was a last second spur of the moment thing for me to go (with a little of a push from my installer) without having the vehicle tuned or even cleaned out and washed. I just hopped in the truck and went over. Anyways, just thought I'd see if I would be able to find the results (because they weren't posted on the IASCA site) and say hi to anybody that still might remember me from the event.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

holy thread revival batman! It's a shame there is no more IASCA on SoCal


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey Dean, glad u showed. The first show is a great guage to see where u are. I had all year to tweak for finals so I definitely had an advantage. Hope to see u in the lanes in the near future. 

Darren. You're gonna kill in Meca dude


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

BigRed said:


> Darren. You're gonna kill in Meca dude


thanks jim. I am definitely willing to do what it takes!


----------

